
Russian photographer identifies strangers by using facial recognition app (2016) - krn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/14/russian-photographer-yegor-tsvetkov-identifies-strangers-facial-recognition-app
======
Moncefmd
One of the only reasonable defenses I know of (assuming that your picture is
already stored in the attacker's db) is this
[https://cvdazzle.com/](https://cvdazzle.com/).

Even so, it doesn't scale well, given that you do not have the guarantee to
fool more than a given set of algorithms (the technique above targets
specifically OpenCV haarcascade face detection algorithm).

